# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Enter data from usereorm to another sheet

## Rajabhau

i am new jn this forum

Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Rajabhau, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Rajabhau

I have downlod excel sheet from forum 
I want userform show in sheet one 
and update data to sheet two
please help me for Code this

Thanks in Advance

----------


## Kaper

Hi,
Please use appropriate sub-forum. This one is ment mostly as a place to introduce yourself to our community.
Probably the most appropriate for you would be https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ng-vba-macros/ 
Familiarize yourself with https://www.excelforum.com/forum-rul...rum-rules.html and use them while posting.
If you refer to a spreadsheet downliaded from the forum - include a link to a thread it was attached to.
Best,

----------


## Rajabhau

Thanks Kaper Sir

----------

